# MUFE swatches



## Ikara (Apr 15, 2008)

Top row:  004, 060, 092, 132, 042
bottom row: 000, 003, 114, 135, 074

Color descriptions:
top row: black matte, navy blue matte, purple matte, pearly rosewood iridescent, dark fucsia matte (this last one does not appear in MUFE website)
bottom row: white matte, eggshell matte, pastel mauve matte, pearly mauve pink iridescent, antique pink matte

clickable thumbnails

swatches on medium skin (BE) on ArtDeco shadow base




artificial light




whiter artificial light


----------



## Ikara (Apr 17, 2008)

(natural light)

#115 eyeshadow - greyish lavender matte









Aqua creamliner #1 - matte black


----------



## Rennah (May 8, 2008)

Here are 2 MUFE Star Powders, in 916 (pink gold) and 922 (copper).


----------



## Ikara (May 10, 2008)

Top row: 02, 75, 72, 13, 140
Bottom row: 18, 91, 83, 108, 107

Color descriptions:
Top row: yellow matte, neon pink matte, turquoise matte, earth matte, star black iridescent
Bottom row: tangerine matte, apple green matte, turquoise shimmer iridescent (parrot dupe), camel matte, khaki matte

clickable thumbnails 
swatches on medium skin without base, natural light (rainy day) 





























closer view of parrot dupe




here you can really see star black's shimmer


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

*Make Up For Ever*

size=150]Make Up For Ever [/size]


1. Eggshell - 003




2. Matte lemon matte - 102




3. Yellow matte - 002




4. Irish green matte - 93 




5. Iridescent chocolate iridescent - 138




6. Pastel orange matte - 104




7. Peach apricot - 69




8. Orange coral matte - 05




9. Tangerine matte - 18




10. Scarlet matte - 99








Оттенки на руке. Белая база (театральный грим).








Here there web page - FARD A PAUPIERES - Recharge - Fards - Catalogue Produits - Make Up For Ever Professionnel


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever*

1. Baby pink matte - 90




2. Antique pink matte - 74




3. Neon pink matte - 75




4. Wine red matte - 49




5. - 115 




6. Silver - 62 (Sephora: Make Up For Ever Eyeshadow: Eyeshadow)




7. Navy blue matte - 60




8. Turquoise shimmer iridescent - 83




9. Light blue matte - 118




10.  Lavender matte - 09


----------



## Ikara (Aug 31, 2008)

At my local sephora this pallet is on sale super cheap! 





no base


----------



## Ikara (Sep 9, 2008)

ok not the best application ever but the color shows beautifully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MUFE lipstick # 206 Hollywood red


----------



## Martch (Oct 6, 2008)

no flash, no base.


----------



## Julzie (Oct 7, 2008)

#122 - metallic copper


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

Make Up For Ever Super Lip Gloss

Swatches on NW20, taken with flash

Left to right: 01, 08, 13, 15, 22, 23, 28


----------



## Ikara (Nov 13, 2008)

MUFE star powder #926 iridescent beige
NC20 no base, with flash






Aqua eyes 5L bronze green
Aqua lip 1C nude beige
NC 20 no base with flash


----------



## dominichulinda (Nov 20, 2008)

TRAY 1 (blush): #99, #26, #9, #92, #160, #71, #18, #93, #72, #159





TRAY 2(diamond eyeshadow): #301, #306, #303, #302, #304, #307, #312, #311, #308, #310




TRAY 3 (eyeshadow): #3, #127, #28, #148, #84, #170, #144, #81, #169, #4


----------



## Ikara (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok so I got this new baby... 

#301 #306 #122 #148 #84
#164 #127 #163 #165 #166

(Swatches on NC20, no base)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## ssudiva (Dec 3, 2008)

my first swatches, i'm so excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on NC50 skin with yellow undertones (hence the orange-looking red)

from left to right: MAC Nocturnelle, MUFE 160 (matte dark purple), MUFE 158 (matte cold red), MAC Danger Zone (the red part, of course)


artificial light (compact fluorescent), no flash






artificial light (compact fluorescent), with flash


----------



## sleepyhead (Dec 15, 2008)

Aqua Eyes (waterproof eyeliner)
L to R: Bronze 10L, Purple 11L, Mat Black 0L (black), Iridescent Navy Blue 3L, Turquoise 7L


----------



## devin (Dec 16, 2008)

With flash
From L to R:
e/s 92, Star powders: 949, 952,951, 906, Pure pigment #18






Same shadows without flash






Again with flash


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 29, 2008)

Top: 128, 137
Bottom: 9, 92, 58


----------



## red (Jan 10, 2009)

STAR POWDER #954


















#92 eyeshadow (alone, and over various bases)


----------



## Ikara (Jan 25, 2009)

Diamond powder #9








Star powder #944







Star powder 927







swatches on skin, nc20, no base, wet/dry


----------



## Willa (Jan 28, 2009)

MUFE Eyeshaddows

On Prep & Prime base by MAC :






















On FACES shimmery highlight :


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 22, 2009)

for those NC45-ish MAC girls thinking about converting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......




velvet mat+, high def, high def, duo mat





NC50 vs. 214... NOT dupes. 214 wears more like NC45, but less yellow (it's like a reallllly dark beige w/a faux tan.. think Donnatella Versace... but it works for ME


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 12, 2009)

I just found these in another thread. I wanted to post them here for easier viewing. I hope the credits came with them!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_



































I did the swatches 6 months ago, hope it helps. Just feel free to PM me if you need further support
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 12, 2009)

I found these great swatches at My Makeup Reviews
Thanks so much for posting them!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 12, 2009)

I found these great swatches at My Makeup Reviews
Thanks so much for posting them!!!





http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...73255176_o.jpg
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...68196199_o.jpg
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...362f9d2f_o.jpg




http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...cf9af178_o.jpg


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 12, 2009)

Borrowed from NessasaryMakeup
Thanks to Vanessa!!!

I just like all the swatches in one place! easier reference!!!

Swatches on the flash color pots

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/b...atchesmufe.jpg


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 12, 2009)

Borrowed these from Flickr: girlinhawaii781's Photostream


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 12, 2009)

Borrowed this from Skin Deco: Enhancing Natural Beauty
Thank you!!!! THis is the star powders from MUFE or makeupforever.

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...0af2b93e-1.jpg


----------



## wifey806 (Mar 16, 2009)

MUFE 12 FLASH COLOR PALETTE






thumb:


































Staying power. The MUFE never dried. I took these pics AFTER the 15+ minutes it took to drive home from Sephora. I guess u have to set them with translucent powder..?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

In daylight and on NC15 on top of ArtDeco Eyeshadow Base

#953 Star Powder












#960 Star Powder in comparison to similar colors

Parrot e/s
Kryolan Eye Dust #22, MUFE Star Powder #960





And the sheen of them


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

In daylight and on NC15 over Artdeco Eyeshadow Base






MUFE  #92 
MAC - Vibrant Grape, Violet Trance, Stylin'


----------



## Ikara (Mar 22, 2009)

nc20 no base

Scuplting kit # 2  













MUFE HD foundation comparison with MAC and Face Atelier


----------



## devin (Mar 23, 2009)

164, 24, 5, 28, 166
118, 60, 26, 49, 131





















157, 128, 13, 172









171, 91, 9, 92





These are swatched on NC45 skin.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 1, 2009)

Full color Gloss, makeup forever, mufe
09 mauve pastel, 05 Vibrant Purple, 04 Fuschia Pink, 01 Vibrant Red


----------



## moonlit (May 23, 2009)

MUFE 153 & 155 on nc 42 skintone

mufe mufe 153 , nc 42 sff, nc 300 hyper real foundation


----------



## Willa (Jun 19, 2009)

Here are some swatches I did at the store today


----------



## Willa (Jun 27, 2009)

Other MUFE Eyeshadow swatches


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 14, 2009)

Natural lighting




Top #92, #9
Middle ##302, #80, #149
Bottom #18 #5

Under halogen lighting


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 14, 2009)

MUFE Cakeliner in Black (comparison with Blacktrack f/l)


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 26, 2009)

MUFE #02 TO #71






*#02:* Yellow 2 (matte brilliant yellow)
*#71:* Sunflower 71 (vibrant yellow)











*Do not apply near eyes:* #002, #005, #017
*Do not apply near lips:* #003, #010, #014




*#011 *- Black
*#008* - Leaf Green
*#017* - Red 
*#014* - Bright Blue





*#005* - Fuchsia
*#000* - Turquoise
*#002* - Coral
*#004* - Gold






*#010* - White
*#003* - Silver
*#023* - Brown 
*#013* - Yellow


----------



## SuSana (Aug 18, 2009)

Not the best cause the sun was kind of going down already but,

Diamond Purple #309 vs. #92






direct sun:





shade:





Swiped 3 times, most accurate I think:


----------



## n_c (Aug 18, 2009)

MUFE: #311







I couldn't capture the true color, its more burgundy, no brown at all.

Top: on its own
Bottom: over artdeco base


----------



## n_c (Aug 29, 2009)

MUFE #147











No base






Thank you Susan


----------



## SuSana (Aug 29, 2009)

MUFE #127 Metallic Taupe vs. MAC Satin Taupe


*flash*





*no flash*






*flash*





*no flash*


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 31, 2009)

On NC20. Sorry, MAC shadow on the bottom is meant to be Knight e/s, not Print e/s.


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 14, 2009)

MUFE concealer palette no:4 for dark skintones

://


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 9, 2009)

I finally bought it!! PS clickable thimbs...


----------



## n_c (Oct 30, 2009)

MUFE #84






MUFE #5


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 18, 2009)

hey these are some swatches of a couple of different MUFE foundations against MAC select cover up concealer in NW15





L-R:
- MAC select cover up NW15
- MUFE HD foundation 125
- MUFE HD foundation 120
- MUFE face and body foundation 32
- MUFE face and body foundation 20
- MUFE Mat Velvet+ foundation 20
- MUFE Mat Velvet+ foundation 15


----------



## ledisxo (Nov 21, 2009)

*Make Up For Ever eyeshadow Swatches.*











Irish Green 93 -  matte bright green






Turquoise Matte 72 - matte vibrant turquoise






Lavender 9 - vibrant matte lavender






Purple 92 - matte brilliant purple






Orange Coral Matte 5 - matte vibrant coral






Pumpkin 50 - muted orange






Fuchsia 26 - vibrant matte pink






Neon Pink 75 - bright fuschia pink






Scarlet 99 - matte red






Matte Cold Red 158 











Sunflower 71 - vibrant yellow






Navy Blue 60 - matte navy blue






Iridescent Brown Black 139 - brown black shimmer






Dark Red 131  - deep burgundy






Espresso 17 - matte chocolate brown






Eggshell 3 - matte ivory






Khaki Brown 148 - antique gold shimmer






Slate Grey 33 - matte grey






Iridescent Yellow Beige 126 - tan beige shimmer






Black 4 - matte black

And single eyeshadows numbers 160 & 39 pictured below =D 






Matte Dark Purple 160






Plum 39 - matte dark plum

Now I took pics of the single MUFE shadows next to a Mac pot eyeshadow so you ladies can compare the size. 






Now next to a MAC blush


----------



## ledisxo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Candy Pink 85 (fresh pink)*






Now with NYX milk jumbo pencil under this swatch.


----------



## starfck (Dec 14, 2009)

mufe #92 and #99


----------



## tthelwell (Mar 11, 2010)

Who wants swatches of the NEW Aqua Cream Colors?? These are divine! 

*No. 7* - Neon Pink

*No. 9* - Peachy Coral 
*No. 10* - Bright Orange 
*No. 19* - Vivid Purple 
*No. 20* - Deep Blue 
*No.  21* - Bright Turquoise 
*No. 22* - Grass Green


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (May 16, 2010)

Lipstick in #206 Hollywood Red


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 17, 2010)

MUFE new metal powders from left to right: 1, 2, 3 and 4.






First four swatches on the left are foiled with MAC Fix+, the four on the right are swatched dry.
Bottom is a swatch of the Gold eye khol 7K.


----------



## devin (May 23, 2010)

168, 159(This is a cobalt blue, but photographed like a sky blue), 33,18(It is orange but didn't photograph that way)









Make Up For Ever shadows
99, 97, 67, 136, 88 
10, 71, 142, 161, 158 









MUFE HD blush
1, 11, 10










Aqua cream colors
10-orange, 8-red
28707-pink, 20-blue

MUFE Pure Pigments
12-orange, 4-pink, 8-red


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 27, 2010)

Aqua Creams

From left to right:
1st row:   9  -  21  -  20  -  22  -  10
2nd row:   18  -  19  -  8  -  7  -  6


----------



## s_lost (Jun 3, 2010)

Aqua cream #18 in NW15/Dior 10:


----------



## s_lost (Jun 6, 2010)

#18 over UD Primer Potion:


----------



## Mariialy (Jun 11, 2010)

i found this pictures here: 
http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...D-1-Medium.jpg

http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...D-2-Medium.jpg

http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...D-4-Medium.jpg
and for the blushes 

Guest Swatcher: MUFE HD Blush - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself

check the other swatches they had alot of brands


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jun 23, 2010)

More MUFE Aqua Creams!


From left to right :   5 - 13 - 15 - 4 - 12 - 11


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Diamond Shadow 306, Aqua Eyes Waterproof Eyeliner Pencil in 1L and 0L, Aqua Cream in 16





Flash Color in Coral 002


----------



## Jangsara (Jul 17, 2010)

Star Powder #949:





Aqua Eyes Pencil 12L:






Aqua Cream Color #10:


----------



## ktbeta (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Vixxan (Aug 10, 2010)

Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream Color 8


----------



## coffeeandmakeup (Aug 19, 2010)

MUFE 28-Coffee 98-Brown & 165-Gray Beige


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 19, 2010)

Some Rouge Intense Artist swatches on NW25 arm + comparisons:





Left to right: MUFE #37, MAC Impassioned and Chanel Genial





Left to right: Chanel Phoenix RA lacque, MAC Craving, MUFE #34





Left to right: MAC Ruby Woo, MAC Liza Red, MUFE #43


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 23, 2010)

Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream Color 7


----------



## hil34 (Aug 31, 2010)

shadows 0, 9, 92, and 306


----------



## glowingface (Dec 8, 2010)

*Make Up For Ever - HD Blush #6 Quickie*




*Make Up For Ever - HD Blush #6 Quickie and Illamasqua Blush in Rude*


----------



## vicky_s (Jan 12, 2011)

Rouge Artist Intense - 22 Nude!!!


----------



## s_lost (Jan 22, 2011)

Rouge Artist 38


----------



## soco210 (Jun 17, 2011)

Make Up For Ever Aqua Liners 12, 14, 15


----------



## Vanistar (Jul 9, 2011)

*Make up For Ever: Star Powders & Glitter ^^*


----------



## musicalhouses (Aug 4, 2011)

MUFE Scupting Blush swatches:


----------



## soco210 (Dec 9, 2011)

S2 Lab Shine Lip Gloss


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 24, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## soco210 (Feb 17, 2012)

Aqua Cream - 15 Taupe






  	Aqua Cream - 10 Orange


----------



## vicky_s (Feb 24, 2012)

MUFE Rouge Artist Natural in 40 Coral Pastel


----------



## soco210 (Feb 25, 2012)

Boheme & Folk Rouge Artist Natural Lipstick







  	Boheme




  	Folk


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 12, 2012)

MUFE 12 Flash Color Case.  Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 18, 2012)

New Aqua Shadows.  More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 19, 2012)

New Aqua Creams.  More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 22, 2012)

Rouge Artist Natural in N48 Griotte Red.  More photos & review here.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 22, 2012)

The 2 Rouges Artist Naturel LE go very well with the eyepalette ( La Bohème collection ). Thanks for the swatches !


----------



## mjacqueline (May 6, 2012)

[h=3]Make Up For Ever Rouge Artist Natural N5 and Aqua Lip 2C Swatches[/h]  	 




















  	Left to right: N5, N5 over 2C and 2C


----------



## mjacqueline (May 6, 2012)

[h=3]Make Up For Ever Rouge Artist Intense Moulin Rouge Swatches[/h]


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 22, 2012)

Eye Prime: more photos & review here.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 2, 2012)

[h=3]Make Up For Ever Aqua Shadows Swatches[/h]


----------



## Rei79 (Jun 6, 2012)

it looks a bit sheer.. 


mjacqueline said:


> [h=3]Make Up For Ever Rouge Artist Intense Moulin Rouge Swatches[/h]


----------



## soco210 (Jun 20, 2012)

Aqua Shadows






_(L-R: 0E Black, 4E Taupe Grey, 6E Navy Blue, 8E Green, 20E Taupe, 22E Copper, 30E Pink Beige)_


----------



## soco210 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rouge Artist Natural Lipstick - N47 Red Brick












  	Eye Prime









  	Aqua Eyes 0L Mat Black, 2L Pearly Brown, 9L Gold


----------



## mjacqueline (Aug 12, 2012)

[h=3]Make Up For Ever Black Tango Fall Collection 2012 Black Tango Palette and Aqua Cream Eye Shadow No. 27[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Aug 12, 2012)

[h=3]Make Up For Ever Aqua Rouge No. 8, 9, 10 and 15[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 25, 2012)

[h=3]Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes Kit Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 25, 2012)

[h=3]Aqua Cream No. 4[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 25, 2012)

[h=3]Make Up For Ever Holodiam Collection 2012 Holodiam Powder Review[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 22, 2013)

[h=3]Make Up For Ever Spring 2013 Technicolor Eye shadow Palette swatches[/h]


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Jul 2, 2013)

sleepyhead said:


>


 
  	In case anyone is looking for a great dupe for the MUFE #10 Aqua eye liner pencil, Sephora has a waterproof pencil, #08 in Sun tan that is a really close dupe.  I'll attach a picture that I just took today so you can judge for yourself!  The top liner is MUFE.  The bottom is Sephora's.  What do you think?


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 29, 2013)

[h=3]Make Up For Ever Holiday 2013 Collection Midnight Glow Palette[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 29, 2013)

[h=3]Make Up For Ever Holiday 2013 Collection Aqua Rouge Rose Tendre[/h]


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 8, 2014)

I really want to try mufe products.  After seeing the swatches I think that it will definitely become a favorite.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 10, 2014)

Martch said:


> no flash, no base.


  I love that #39


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 10, 2014)

[h=3]Make Up For Ever Spring 2014 Collection Arty Blossom palette[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 10, 2014)

[h=3]Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Diamond Collection D22 Papaya[/h]


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 7, 2014)

Sculpting Blush #10


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thought I share my swatches (no primer just bare skin) to reveal how pigmented these are on any skin color. I only have this one palette. I'd like to collect more. I find mufe has the best matte shadows.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

MUE Plexi-gloss in Lilac 500, Purple 501, & Beetle 502P


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

MUE Rouge Artist Intense lipstick in #15


----------

